# [Gelöst] Welche Fonts könnt Ihr für URXVT empfehlen??

## mptaiko

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problemchen mit der Darstellung von div. Schriften, insbesondere in meinem Rxvt-unicode.

Im Moment nutze ich Liberation Mono in der Größe 9. Der Rest steht in meiner ~/.Xresources.

```

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!   Fonts

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!URxvt*font:   xft:monospace:size=16

!!URxvt*font:     xft:Inconsolata for Powerline:size=10

!!URxvt*font:     xft:Cantarell for Powerline:size=9

URxvt*font:     xft:Liberation Mono for Powerline:size=9

!!URxvt*font:     xft:Terminus for Powerline:size=10

!!URxvt*font:     xft:Bitstream Cyberbit for Powerline:size=9

!!URxvt*font:     xft:Bitstream Vera for Powerline:size=11

URxvt*letterSpace:  -4

Xft.dpi:        94

Xft.antialias:  true

Xft.rgba:       rgb

Xft.hinting:    true

Xft.hintstyle:  hintslight

Xft.autohint:   false

Xft.lcdfilter:  lcddefault

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!   Scrollbar

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

URxvt*scrollBar:    false

URxvt*cursorBlink:  true

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!   Copy und Paste

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

URxvt.keysym.Shift-Control-V:   eval:paste_clipboard

URxvt.keysym.Shift-Control-C:   eval:selection_to_clipboard

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!   Perl-Extensions

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

URxvt.perl-ext-common: default,selection-to-clipboard,pasta,matcher,keyboard-select

URxvt.keysym.M-u:     perl:url-select:select_next

URxvt.url-launcher:   /usr/bin/firefox-bin

URxvt.underlineURLs:  True

URxvt.matcher.button: 1

URxvt.keysym.M-Escape:perl:keyboard-select:activate

URxvt.keysym.Control-Shift-V:     perl:pasta:paste

!! Comment this if you don't want copy when text is selected'

URxvt.clipboard.autocopy: true

```

Z.B. werden Sonderzeichen schlecht dargestellt und die kleinen M sehen fett aus und scheinen, aus der Zeile fallen zu wollen.

Ich habe verschiedene Fonts mit verschiedenen Größen, Zwischenräumen und Auflösungen ausprobiert, bin aber von keiner bisher angenehm überrascht worden.

Bin ich an eine Grenze gestoßen oder habt ihr die ultimative Fontempfehlung? Mein Monitor hat eine normale 1080er Auflösung.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------

## mike155

Ich selbst nutze "Source Code Pro" in 10pt in Konsole. Das sieht wirklich gut aus!

Das Problem ist aber vermutlich nicht der Font, sondern die Font-Rendering Enginge hinter rxvt. Vermutlich funktionieren (Auto-) Hinting und Anti-Aliasing nicht richtig.

Es gab kürzlich eine ähnliche Diskussion im englischsprachigen Gentoo-Forum. Weder ich, noch die anderen Teilnehmer hatten mit "Source Code Pro" unter rxvt gute Ergebnisse. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass wir nicht herausgefunden haben, wie man die Font Engine hinter rxvt richtig konfiguriert. Möglicherweise geht es auch gar nicht.

----------

## firefly

Kannst du ein screenshot bereitstellen, welche die Darstellungsprobleme darstellt?

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gab kürzlich eine ähnliche Diskussion im englischsprachigen Gentoo-Forum. Weder ich, noch die anderen Teilnehmer hatten mit "Source Code Pro" unter rxvt gute Ergebnisse. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass wir nicht herausgefunden haben, wie man die Font Engine hinter rxvt richtig konfiguriert. Möglicherweise geht es auch gar nicht.

 

urxvt verwendet Xft für das font rendering (wenn xft useflag aktiv ist) wie auch die Werte in .Xresources andeuten.

und Xft verwendet freetype.

----------

## mike155

EDIT: dieser Post ist leider falsch und obsolet. Siehe mein folgender Post.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> urxvt verwendet Xft für das font rendering wie auch die Werte in .Xresources andeuten.
> 
> und Xft verwendet freetype.

 

Vermutlich Aber Xft verwendet offenbar nicht das fontconfig-System!

EDIT: Doch: Xft verwendet das Fontconfig-System! Ich habe die falschen Schlussfolgerungen gezogen. Siehe mein folgender Post.

<Rest des Posts gelöscht, da verkehrt>Last edited by mike155 on Mon Dec 14, 2020 2:37 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## firefly

Du kannst die Xft.* variablen auch direkt an der font configuration (xft:) angeben

z.b. antialias

 *Quote:*   

> xft:Kochi Gothic:antialias=false

 

Die Xft.* in ".Xresources" bzw. ".Xdefaults" sind nicht für urxvt relevant.

Sondern nur die elemente die mit URxvt beginnen.

Daher sollten die Einstellungen aus dem fontconfig system übernommen werden, da libXft fontconfig als dependency hat.

Ich denke hier herscht wohl etwas verwirrung.

Da viele Beispiele im Internet, wo es um das font rendering von rxvt-unicode geht die Xft variablen in der .Xresources mit aufgeführt sind

Um das ganze testen zu können, dass urxvt mit aktiven font via xft von fontconfig beeinflusst wird, bräuchte man eine fontconfig option, die ein starken effekt auf das rendering hat.

----------

## mike155

@firefly: Du hast vermutlich Recht! Mit urxvt bekomme ich ein ähnliches Ergebnis wie in Konsole, wenn ich urxvt folgendermaßen starte:

```
urxvt -bg black -fg grey -fn "xft:Source Code Pro SemiBold:size=10" -fb "xft:Source Code Pro Black:size=10"
```

Offenbar greifen doch die Fontconfig-Einstellungen. Die Font-Rendering-Einstellungen in "~/.Xressources" scheinen keine Auswirkungen zu haben. 

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum Konsole den "SemiBold" Font verwendet, wenn ich als Font "Source Code Pro" definiere. Aber gut - was soll's!  :Smile: 

@mptaiko: Bitte installiere die Fonts "media-fonts/source-pro" und "media-fonts/dejavu" und starte dann

```
urxvt -bg black -fg grey -fn "xft:Source Code Pro SemiBold:size=10" -fb "xft:Source Code Pro Black:size=10"
```

oder

```
urxvt -bg black -fg grey -fn "xft:DejaVu Sans Mono:size=10" -fb "xft:DejaVu Sans Mono:size=10:style=bold"
```

Sieht das gut aus?

Wenn nicht, dann schau Dir bitte die Ausgabe an von

```
fc-match --verbose "Source Code Pro"
```

Hier sollte u.a. erscheinen:

```
fullname: "Source Code Pro"(s)

antialias: True(w)

hintstyle: 1(i)(w)

hinting: True(w)

autohint: False(w)

file: "/usr/share/fonts/source-pro/SourceCodePro-Regular.otf"(w)

scalable: True(w)

dpi: 96(f)(s)

rgba: 5(i)(w)

scale: 1(f)(s)

```

Falls etwas anderes ausgegeben wird, solltest Du die Fontconfig-Einstellungen überprüfen. Bei den Werten für "dpi" und "rgba" können evtl. andere Werte kommen - wenn Du andere Werte über Fontconfig ("eselect fontconfig list") definiert hast.

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo,

zunächst mel vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme.

Die Source Code Pro -Fonts gefallen mir im Grunde sehr gut. Habe auch die DejaVu installiert und kann sagen, dass sie mir auch gefallen.

Ich vermute aber, dass 9 px in der Ausgabe vielleicht wirklich etwas zu klein sind, um ein hübscheres Bild zu bekommen.

```
micha@fritz [19:55:33] [~] 

-> % fc-match --verbose "Source Code Pro"

Pattern has 37 elts (size 48)

   family: "Source Code Pro"(s)

   familylang: "en"(s)

   style: "Regular"(s)

   stylelang: "en"(s)

   fullname: "Source Code Pro"(s)

   weight: 80(f)(s)

   width: 100(f)(s)

   size: 12(f)(s)

   pixelsize: 12,5(f)(s)

   spacing: 100(i)(w)

   hintstyle: 1(i)(w)

   hinting: True(s)

   verticallayout: False(s)

   autohint: False(s)

   globaladvance: True(s)

   file: "/usr/share/fonts/source-pro/SourceCodePro-Regular.otf"(w)

   outline: True(w)

   scalable: True(w)

   dpi: 75(f)(s)

   scale: 1(f)(s)

fontversion: 133038(i)(s)

   capability: "otlayout:DFLT otlayout:cyrl otlayout:grek otlayout:latn"(w)

   fontformat: "CFF"(w)

   embeddedbitmap: True(s)

   decorative: False(s)

   namelang: "de"(s)

   prgname: "fc-match"(s)

   postscriptname: "SourceCodePro-Regular"(w)

   color: False(w)

   symbol: False(s)

   variable: False(s)
```

Die Source Code Pro -Fonts gefallen mir im Grunde sehr gut. Habe auch die DejaVu installiert und kann sagen, dass sie mir auch gefallen.

Ich vermute aber, dass 9 px in der Ausgabe vielleicht wirklich etwas zu klein sind, um ein hübscheres Bild zu bekommen.

Bei der Ausgabe von 

```
fc-match --verbose "Source Code Pro"
```

bekomme ich bei dpi nur einen Wert von 75 - Gleiches bei DejaVu Sans Mono.

Vermutlich liegt hier der Hase im Pfeffer. Wie kann ich das hochscalieren, um auf 96 dpi zu kommen?

LG Micha

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> bekomme ich bei dpi nur einen Wert von 75 - Gleiches bei DejaVu Sans Mono.
> 
> Vermutlich liegt hier der Hase im Pfeffer. Wie kann ich das hochscalieren, um auf 96 dpi zu kommen? 

 

Naja, zuerst solltest Du mal nachschauen oder ausrechnen, welche Auflösung Dein Monitor hat (in dpi). 

Bei den meisten Desktop Environments gibt es bei den "System-Einstellungen" auch einen Bereich für die "Bildschirm-Einstellungen". Dort sollte auch ein Feld sein, in dem man die Monitor-Auflösung konfigurieren kann. Dort solltest Du den richtigen Wert eintragen.

Du kannst die Monitor-Auflösung aber auch in /etc/fonts/local.conf definieren:

```
<fontconfig>

   ...

    <!-- Monitor resolution -->

    <match target="pattern">

       <edit name="dpi" mode="assign">

          <double>96</double>

       </edit>

    </match>

   ...

</fontconfig>

```

Wenn Du den dpi-Wert für den Monitor änderst, sollte sich die Größe der Schriften ändern. 

Alternativ kannst Du bei dem Aufruf von urxvt auch einfach eine andere Schriftgröße als 10pt definieren. Das sollte auf das Gleiche herauskommen. 

Spannend wird es, wenn man HiRes-Bildschirme hat. Dann möchte man nicht nur größere Schriften, sondern auch größere Symbole und Buttons. Dann setzt man die Auflösung am besten über die GUI-Einstellungen, damit alles größer wird.

----------

## mptaiko

Allen nochmals vielen Dank für die konstruktiven Beiträge. Es war für mich nun nicht das ultimative Topproblem.

Meine Lösung:

Das Problem lag nicht an den diversen Einstellungen in meiner .Xresources. Ich habe jetzt ganz einfach die Inconsolata-Fonts ausprobiert und siehe da - ein gestochenes Schriftbild in jedem meiner Terminals (URXVT und St).

Alle anderen Dinge waren wie immer sehr lehrreich und damit keine vertane Zeit.

----------

